# Carl R. Trueman



## JOwen (Aug 8, 2007)

Friends,

A few months ago I watched a lecture by Dr. Carl R. Trueman on "Postmodernism" or "Post Christianity", but I can't seem to remember where. Any thoughts as to where this lecture is located on the web?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you check the WTS website?

http://www.wts.edu

rsc


----------



## crhoades (Aug 8, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Did you check the WTS website?
> 
> http://www.wts.edu
> 
> rsc


couple of Trueman lectures here: http://www.wts.edu/alumni/conted.html


----------

